# 2 beautiful tabbies need home together silver female & silver & white male Blackpool



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi 

I went to take two of my cats to the vets today for their boosters and prescription checks and was told about two cats that had been abandoned there at the vets 

All the local rescues are full so rather than them stay in a vet cage , i offered them my garage. Not ideal but better than a tiny pen for sure ....i hope ! 

Anyway , i don't know much about these two as yet , just that they are approximately 4 years old , one male , one female.


The female is a silver tabby and the male is silver with white chest . They are both stunning :thumbup:


My observations so far and that of the vets is that the male is very shy and relies on his friend :001_wub: 

They are both very gentle and accept a fuss  The female is a lot more outgoing but still , for now, quite shy.

I don't think these two would be suitable for homes with young children as they are too timid .

I do not know if they would be ok with other animals .

If you can offer these two a home, that would be super As you can see, they are both very beautiful and will make wonderful companions :thumbup:

I am prepared to travel a reasonable distance to help get these beauties into their forever home 

A home check or vet reference would be required.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, they are gorgeous. It may still be worthwhile contacting your local cats protection league, even though they have no spaces most branches have a non fostered adoption section on their website where they will advertise such cases for you. They may even be able to help out with potential homechecks etc too. Good luck finding them a forever home.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Ali82  Oh thank you very much for that information , i've never done this before so am at a bit of a loss ! :confused1: I just felt so sad for them that i felt i must help 

I'd love to keep them but i already have 5 

They are lovely aren't they  Lovely , gentle natures too


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try 
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Manchester & Lancashire
Also as the female is def a BSH you could also try

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: SOUTHERN BRITISH SHORTHAIR CAT CLUB - RESCUE
Based in London, covering the South of England
Undertaking rehome & Rescue of British Shorthair Cats
Tel: 07905 010210
Email: [email protected]
Website (click on "Re-home List") Southern British Shorthair Cat Club

BRITISH SHORTHAIR: PEDIGREE CAT RESCUE
Rescuing and rehoming across the Northern Home Counties and based in Hatfield, Pedigree Cat Rescue work to rescue and rehome any Pedigree breed. All adult cats are neutered prior to rehoming and vet assessed. 
Tel: 01707 270207
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Pedigree Cat Rescue - Home Page

If you don't have any luck with any of those, feel free to email me at 
[email protected] and I will see if any of the rescues we work with will take them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both beautiful, i do hope they find a home, its so sad, all these poor homeless kitties,_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow , thank you so much for your help, i really appreciate it :thumbup::thumbup: I'll get onto those rescues today 



kelly-joy said:


> Try
> Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Manchester & Lancashire
> Also as the female is def a BSH you could also try
> 
> ...


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Update .... the cats are not vaccinated that the vet knows of


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Update ..... my vet said she will help with the cost of vaccinations by doing them at cost for the new owner


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done to you and your vet for trying to help these two cats. They are lovely and I sincerely hope they find a home soon.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh they are beautiful! I really hope they find a forever home soon xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh bless them, they are gorgeous


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

malibu said:


> Oh bless them, they are gorgeous


They sure are  They are still looking for a home though , poor Mr & Mrs Beautiful


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, I hope they find a forever home soon. How could anyone leave those two little beauties. Good on you for giving them a temporary home.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

What a gorgeous pair, hope they find their forever home very soon. Well done you for taking care of them  x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Mr & Mrs Beautiful are still looking  Here are more pictures


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats definitely a touch of bsh there


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

These two lovelies are still looking


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the silver female, shes so sunning!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, very plush coats, I think my Treacle will be like that when fully grown


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

She sure is :001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

HOMED !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Full details here if anyone is interested .....

2 beautiful tabbies need home, silver female, silver & white male Blackpool-homed pending homecheck


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

That's great news:thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

An update :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Mr and Mrs Beautiful in their new home , their first day


----------

